# Rocket Fausto or Eureka Atom?



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

Gentlemen, I've just about gone mad trying to decide which grinder to get. I think I've narrowed it down to the Fausto or the Atom but am open to others I should consider and would also appreciate your opinions on which of the two would be best.

It'll be paired with a Rocket Appartamento. I make only two or three doubles a day. Current grinder is a Quamar M80E which struggles with grind fine tuning and retention.

Thank you.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

My vote goes to the atom.

Super quiet, quick and looks to be good dosing functions.


----------



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> My vote goes to the atom.
> 
> Super quiet, quick and looks to be good dosing functions.


How do you find the Mignon pairs up with your ECM? I'm not averse to spending £300 less on a grinder if it'll do the same job.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

It's a great allrounder the little mignon - though i am looking to add an atom or ceado e37s as I want one for caf and one for decaf.

If I had only one grinder forever I'd probably upgrade it as it's great but I've tasted the same beans I use on bigger burr grinders and they do taste different


----------



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

The only thing that's stopping me ordering an Atom is all the talk of bad static showering grounds everywhere. I'm guessing that's the plastic chute charging the grounds as they come down.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Don't worry about the little details too much as the perfect grinder has yet to be made, they all have there little quirks every one of them.

The question is what quirks can you live with and like @kennyboy993 said the bigger your burrs the better.

The atom isn't a bad choice at all but there are always alternatives like the fiorenzato range are equally impressive just not as ranted about on here as the eureka models.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Floss said:


> The only thing that's stopping me ordering an Atom is all the talk of bad static showering grounds everywhere. I'm guessing that's the plastic chute charging the grounds as they come down.


Do you have space on your counter? (Height and Width wise)? If so, I'd buy an 65E or 75E instead of the Atom or the Fausto, IMHO.

They are very similar in terms of adjustments. IF you are space restricted, then I'd go for the Fausto, which in essence is a 65E with a funnel instead of a chute.

I also do 2-3 doubles a day (only for me though) and at the end, after much deliberation, settled on a manual grinder which I can easily clean, adjust and reproduce for different beans. In my case, caf in the morning / afternoon and decaf in the evening.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If I may be permitted to make a suggestion . . . How about the Compak E5?


----------



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

Tiny tamper said:


> Don't worry about the little details too much as the perfect grinder has yet to be made, they all have there little quirks every one of them.
> 
> The question is what quirks can you live with and like @kennyboy993 said the bigger your burrs the better.
> 
> The atom isn't a bad choice at all but there are always alternatives like the fiorenzato range are equally impressive just not as ranted about on here as the eureka models.


Youre right, the more I read about the quirks of the Atom the more I think it would annoy me. Crappy portafilter holder. Clogging. Static. Nah, not for me. I'll look in to Fiorenzato, thanks.


----------



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Do you have space on your counter? (Height and Width wise)? If so, I'd buy an 65E or 75E instead of the Atom or the Fausto, IMHO.
> 
> They are very similar in terms of adjustments. IF you are space restricted, then I'd go for the Fausto, which in essence is a 65E with a funnel instead of a chute.
> 
> I also do 2-3 doubles a day (only for me though) and at the end, after much deliberation, settled on a manual grinder which I can easily clean, adjust and reproduce for different beans. In my case, caf in the morning / afternoon and decaf in the evening.


That's something I hadn't considered, which have you got? I suppose it wouldn't be too much of a bother to a low volume.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Floss said:


> That's something I hadn't considered, which have you got? I suppose it wouldn't be too much of a bother to a low volume.


 I have a Kinu M68. It has its quirks (static), so RDT and WDT is a must to get a good-looking bottomless portafilter pour.

It takes me 30s to grind 18g of coffee. After that, I need to transfer the grinds to my PF and stir it. Level and tamp.

I said this before in another post: It works for my routine & lifestyle, but it may not be for everyone, specially if you make drinks in a row (e.g: For you and your partner, have lots of guests, etc). It does add considerably more "faff" to your routine, that's for sure.

Before that I had a Profitec T64, and I do miss it in the sense that I could grind into the portafilter (8s), level and tamp (10s).

Also, my kitchen is tiny, so the Kinu fits the bill really well when compared against the HG-1.


----------



## alancoffeebar (Feb 8, 2020)

I have been using both the Rocket Fausto and Eureka Atom side by side on my espresso bar. I like them both a lot but I slightly favour the Atom more. Both are very similar in grind uniformity however the Fausto slightly clumps more than the Atom. The Atom runs quieter than the Fausto but not a huge difference. Both perform better when the hoppers have a decent amount of beans in it as both of them will have that "popcorn effect" when the hopper is lean. I do experience the same as other Atom users in that the back of the hopper tends to draw down a little faster if you let the beans get too low. I believe its more due to the design of the hopper and not a big deal. When I do my routine cleaning maintenance the Fausto has slightly more grind retention around the bottom burrs.

Hope that helps.


----------

